# Windlass for well buckets - What do you think?



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

We finally have a windlass to use with well buckets. Drawing water from our well is much simpler, and a tripod is not needed. Neither is electricity or any other mechanical means. This serious piece of equipment makes it easy for anyone to draw water from a well, especially those with deep wells. The water is also less likely to become contaminated as the windlass is easy to handle and the cable never comes in contact with the ground.

A common Ford Ranger wheel is used as a spool. The bolt patterns fit popular Ford and Chevy passenger car wheels, so there are plenty available inexpensively. We paid $15 for our aluminum wheel. We put 250’ of 3/16” galvanized cable on our wheel, and it likely would hold another 200’ if needed. One-eighth inch galvanized cable can also be used if more length is needed.

The windlass also has a ratchet bolt that keeps the bucket from free falling when hoisting up or if the user must walk away from the windlass.

This is our prototype. We have a couple small modifications in mind and hope to begin production as soon as next week. We will be adding a concrete pad to ours, as it must be anchored.

What do you think?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

That is neat!! 
Have you considered writing an ebook with directions on how to make one of these and selling it as a Kindle book on Amazon?


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey waterboy, 
Nice work! 
One question: when reeling up the water, if your hand slips, what keeps the handle from swinging back into your wrist? Had it happen on a panel lift once. Didn't break the wrist, but hurt like hell.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

mpguy18 said:


> Hey waterboy,
> Nice work!
> One question: when reeling up the water, if your hand slips, what keeps the handle from swinging back into your wrist? Had it happen on a panel lift once. Didn't break the wrist, but hurt like hell.


Oops forgot to include the information about the latch bolt. Just added it.

The windlass also has a ratchet bolt that keeps the bucket from free falling when hoisting up or if the user must walk away from the windlass.

Boy I bet that did hurt! That's why we added a ratchet bolt.

Thanks!


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> That is neat!!
> Have you considered writing an ebook with directions on how to make one of these and selling it as a Kindle book on Amazon?


Thank you for your kind words. Have not thought about that yet, but might consider it.

Thank you!


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice! Keep us in the loop as this would work in our neck of the woods!


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

mpguy18 said:


> Nice! Keep us in the loop as this would work in our neck of the woods!


Thank you, and will do!


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

very interesting and I am soon to have a well dug so I am reading up on your stuff


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

What do you think would be better for the windlass?

A bar and handle for the crank (like pictured) or about an 18-20 inch wheel used for the crank?

Thanks..


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Von Helman said:


> very interesting and I am soon to have a well dug so I am reading up on your stuff


Thank you.

Are you going to have a liner in your new well?


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

The windlass was a big hit at the West Plains Sustainability Festival on May 20, so much so that we weren't able to tour any other displays or hear speakers. We unveiled our windlass upgrade, and had a steady steam of onlookers all day. Attached are photos of the windlass in action. 

How do the windlass upgrades look?


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Waterboy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Are you going to have a liner in your new well?


you mean tubing? if so then yes I plan to have thick gauge PVC interlocking tubes


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

what is the brown metal frame made of, is it metal or what?? Would a good gauge of aluminum work to prevent rusting and to make it lighter weight? 

could you add two small rubber wheels to it so you could roll it to a well or move it easier?

could you possibly think of other uses the frame or the overall system could be used for so you have additional ways to market it. For example maybe if it had wheels you could design it to be like a portable appliance dolly that you could use to transport water containers as well. 

Say for example there is a water well the owner could then just hook this entire frame up to the trailer hitch of his truck and drive to a well, then with the proper construction they could then bring back say three 5 gallons jugs of water on the actual frame. meaning make it a portable windlass system that can be hooked up to a trailer hitch and when hooked up that the design incorporates a place where 3 water jugs can be secured and transported. 

just an idea... 

just thinking of some options.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Von Helman said:


> what is the brown metal frame made of, is it metal or what?? Would a good gauge of aluminum work to prevent rusting and to make it lighter weight?
> 
> could you add two small rubber wheels to it so you could roll it to a well or move it easier?
> 
> ...


Thanks for brainstorming. Our focus has been to easily get water from a drilled well, so we haven't considered other uses, although there could be many. The frame is 14-guage steel. Aluminum would be lighter, but more expensive and not nearly as strong. The windlass must be anchored at the well head on a sturdy platform or concrete.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Von Helman said:


> you mean tubing? if so then yes I plan to have thick gauge PVC interlocking tubes


Yes, tubing.

Good plans, it will keep the water cleaner.


----------



## Waterboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I added a newer touch to the windlass. A wheel crank.










Using a wheel for the crank seemed effortless compared to the hand crank.

We did a demo at my neighbors well. He has a 4in liner, so I used our three inch thin wall well bucket. As soon as we get the video editing done, I will post it also.


----------

